# Patio Cover



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Maintenance free patio cover...Made out of fencing..

Wife wanted a sun shade, i was too lazy to use wood!!

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72562>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Another shot..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72565>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

And another
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72566>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Ken it simple but yet functional looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good! Unfortunately I can't use your idea because of snow loads in my neck of the woods, but in a southern climate, I can see it working well.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a nice idea. Nice looking, but simple, and not to pricy. 


Also doupt it would last in my aera, but looks nice


----------

